# How Do You Prefer To Wash: Shower, Bath or Other?



## ArtMusic

How do you prefer to wash? By shower, by bath or other means?

Just curious, nothing more, nothing less, and no harm intended.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I generally prefer to use my tongue.


----------



## Art Rock

Shower regularly, bath once a week or so (when I indulge in taking my time for soaking).


----------



## Ukko

Far as I know, those who prefer the bath have no particular aversion to the shower. Some who prefer the shower have a _strong_ aversion to the bath, saying that they'd have to shower first to tolerate it.


----------



## ArtMusic

Shower but the occasional bath is nice, in the spa.


----------



## joen_cph

This is the most unique place where I ever took a bath - two deserted hot springs right next to the sea, below a smoking volcano, on the tiny, pyramidal and remote Japanese island of Iojima, south of Kagoshima.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm a shower person. But for relaxation, I have a large bathtub with massaging jets. That with something classical on the CD player, and I'm ready for bed.


----------



## Guest

Shower. I have a hot tub when I need to relax.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Klavierspieler said:


> I generally prefer to use my tongue.


Do you have problems with hair balls?


----------



## neoshredder

Love baths. But showers are a daily routine.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Shower


----------



## Kopachris

If I have access to a nice, big, clean bathtub, I prefer a bath. Otherwise, I prefer a shower.


----------



## neoshredder

Kopachris said:


> If I have access to a nice, big, clean bathtub, I prefer a bath. Otherwise, I prefer a shower.


So you are not a fan of taking a bath in random hotel bathrooms?


----------



## Kopachris

neoshredder said:


> So you are not a fan of taking a bath in random hotel bathrooms?


No. But the bathrooms in the hotel where I work are okay, as they're kept quite clean.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kopachris said:


> No. But the bathrooms in the hotel where I work are okay, as they're kept quite clean.


I'm glad you clarified that.


----------



## Couchie

I like to bathe in the music of Wagner.


----------



## Krummhorn

Always the shower for me ... at 6' 5" the tub is out of the question. 

While traveling in the UK during the summer of 2010 we stayed in a B&B (Brandredth) where the only option was the tub, but it was considerably larger than the ones we are accustomed to in our US homes.


----------



## Tristan

I've been taking showers regularly since I was 9. I will take a bath on a special occasion, though


----------



## presto

I very much like sharing a shower with my lovely wife.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

presto said:


> I very much like sharing a shower with my lovely wife.


Saving water hey, very good to see...............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

At college, I don't have a choice to bathe, but only shower. Still, I prefer showering, bathing is only for fun/relaxation, not actually getting clean.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I remember once trying to replicate a Roman-style bath experience at home where, after a fairly hot bath and with lots of steam still billowing about, instead of using shower gel I covered myself in olive oil and used a plastic spatula as a strigil to scrape off the sweat and whatever else that emerged from my pores and then re-run the bath with cooler water to rinse off. The olive oil and strigil method worked within reason in cleansing my pores but boy, did I smell weird afterwards.


----------



## Ryan

In a paddling pool, filled up with KY jelly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ryan said:


> In a paddling pool, filled up with KY jelly


Is this a solo performance or is there wrestling involved?


----------



## BlazeGlory

Huilunsoittaja said:


> At college, I don't have a choice to bathe, but only shower. Still, I prefer showering, bathing is only for fun/relaxation, not actually getting clean.


I used to work at a battery manufacturing plant in an area where there was a high instance of lead contamination. Because of this a shower was necessary at the end of each work day. It was not one of my fonder memories of the job that I showered along with 20 or more naked men even though we did have individual shower nozzles


----------



## Flamme

Baaath...With me books and music


----------



## Mesa




----------



## Ravndal

What's up with all the surveys? You're curious about some weird stuff.


----------



## Ryan

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is this a solo performance or is there wrestling involved?


Solo. I have a ky bath until it turns cold, then I put socks on, walk into the my hotel bedroom and wait for a Latvian/Romanian/Czech/Polish Escort to arrive. Then and only then do I take my socks back off, put on some Mozart, pour some wine and inseminate her with the seed of the devil, aka knowledge.


----------



## Ryan

P.s does anyone know how to like your own comment?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ryan said:


> Solo. I have a ky bath until it turns cold, then I put socks on, walk into the my hotel bedroom and wait for a Latvian/Romanian/Czech/Polish Escort to arrive. Then and only then do I take my socks back off, put on some Mozart, pour some wine and inseminate her with the seed of the devil, aka knowledge.


Sorted guessed I should not have asked.

So you have a preference for the former eastern bloc states?


----------



## science

I read the question as "How often" and my answer is, "Once a week, whether I need it or not."


----------



## DavidA

I would add 'as few times as socially possible'


----------



## Ryan

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sorted guessed I should not have asked.
> 
> So you have a preference for the former eastern bloc states?


Not really, they're all the same once you get past formalities. Although the Ukrainians have cleaner finger nails on average


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm taking notes..................... hope you don't mind............ Don't worry though I wont hide in the shower!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Still taking notes ...................


----------



## SixFootScowl

Shower for sure. Not time for bath. Besides the last person didn't clean the tub.

Who uses a wash cloth? Seems like a lot of extra trouble for no good reason.


----------



## Klassik

Fritz Kobus said:


> Shower for sure. Not time for bath. Besides the last person didn't clean the tub.
> 
> Who uses a wash cloth? Seems like a lot of extra trouble for no good reason.


I'd be willing to accept a sponge bath given certain circumstances.  But, anyway, in my quest to smell like Beethoven, I have not bathed since I joined TC. I feel that my aroma is starting to approach Ludwig levels, but I'm not quite there yet. Who knows if I'll ever get to Beethoven's levels. Greatness is hard to achieve after all.


----------



## Capeditiea

I am scared of water... not because i would drown... but i might melt. My mom always said, one could melt in the rain... :O it was raining earlier.

...but it turns out i love the rain...


----------



## Guest

Klassik said:


> I'd be willing to accept a sponge bath given certain circumstances.  .


Would those circumstances involve mud and a couple of l****** cont#####nists perchance?


----------



## Jos

Tulse said:


> Would those circumstances involve mud and a couple of l****** cont#####nists perchance?


Klassik, you're getting a bit of a reputation here; I was thinking exactly the same thing as Tulse.
Must admit that since joining the groups I think of little else than l****** cont#####nists.....

Oh, and pass me the soap btw..


----------



## Ingélou

Shower. The acoustics make it the ideal place to practise my folk songs.


----------



## znapschatz

We had only a tub until about 6 years ago, but then we installed a shower with two heads. Since then, we seldom shower separately. It's very companionate, and oh so clean :kiss: .


----------



## Merl

I only ever shower. I can think of nothing worse than sitting in your old filth in a bathtub. Oh hang on, I had to listen to Tchaikovsky's Manfred a few weeks ago. I'll never do that again.


----------



## Klassik

Tulse said:


> Would those circumstances involve mud and a couple of l****** cont#####nists perchance?


Si señor.


----------



## Guest

I like to be hosed down, in the back garden. There's a certain frisson from wondering if any of the neighbours are watching.

So, Other Means.


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> Who uses a wash cloth? Seems like a lot of extra trouble for no good reason.


Without getting too indelicate, I think certain areas of the body would not get especially clean without a washcloth or sponge.


----------



## Guest

Is wash cloth American for flannel?


----------



## Klassik

dogen said:


> I like to be hosed down, in the back garden. There's a certain frisson from wondering if any of the neighbours are watching.


Who exactly is doing the hosing? Perhaps this explains the Canadian term, "hoser?" :lol: Perhaps your hosers are contortionists of a certain orientation? 



Kontrapunctus said:


> Without getting too indelicate, I think certain areas of the body would not get especially clean without a washcloth or sponge.


Klassik concurs.



Tulse said:


> Is wash cloth American for flannel?


I suppose a flannel could be used as a washcloth. A tartan would also work if handy.


----------



## Guest

Qu'est-ce qu'un tartan dans ce contexte?


----------



## Klassik

Tulse said:


> Qu'est-ce qu'un tartan dans ce contexte?


Il va avec des cornemuses


----------



## Guest

Bagpipes are used to make certain areas of the body especially clean? 

That must involve contortion.


----------



## Klassik

Tulse said:


> Bagpipes are used to make certain areas of the body especially clean?
> 
> That must involve contortion.


Have you ever seen a dirty bagpiper before? I sure have not. They, or their contortionist friends, must know how to bathe using kilts.


----------



## Guest

I saw some army recruiters in town yesterday. They were in kilts. I wonder what would have happened to me if I asked them how they wash under their kilts with bagpipes?


----------



## Klassik

Tulse said:


> I saw some army recruiters in town yesterday. They were in kilts. I wonder what would have happened to me if I asked them how they wash under their kilts with bagpipes?


The answer might blow you away, but they might also drone on about it.


----------



## Kivimees

Sauna...................................


----------



## LezLee

elgars ghost said:


> I remember once trying to replicate a Roman-style bath experience at home where, after a fairly hot bath and with lots of steam still billowing about, instead of using shower gel I covered myself in olive oil and used a plastic spatula as a strigil to scrape off the sweat and whatever else that emerged from my pores and then re-run the bath with cooler water to rinse off. The olive oil and strigil method worked within reason in cleansing my pores but boy, did I smell weird afterwards.


I had severe ezcema almost from the time I was born. The thinking then was not to use soap and water but just wiping with olive oil - only available from the chemist in those days!


----------



## Guest

This topic is what you would see on facebook.


----------



## elgar's ghost

What, you mean we're being plagiarised?


----------



## LezLee

Since my hip operation I can’t get in and out of a bath. I much prefer showers anyway.

#Post 57: I can’t believe I spelt eczema wrong! Too late to edit so here it is.


----------



## hpowders

Why shower, of course. Who wants to sit around in their own dirt?


----------



## hpowders

poco a poco said:


> This topic is what you would see on facebook.


Ouch!!


----------



## arpeggio

I prefer dry cleaning.


----------



## hpowders

As far as when I was a teenager, my mom always prefered washing with soap, as far as my mouth was concerned.


----------



## Dorsetmike

At 84 I am less than steady on my feet so getting in and out of the tub can be a problem & as the shower is over the tub I now have what my mother would have called a strip wash, I do have a bidet so the nether regions are not much of a problem.


----------



## Guest




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How about being scrapped clean with a Violin Bow


----------



## CnC Bartok

Monthly, unless it's winter, in which case I don't bother. :tiphat:

I find the Karcher works wonders.


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Other means- Baked Beans


----------



## Zofia

Bathing is the true cleanness! Although I like to shower the dirt off and do my hair followed by long soak with bubbles or bath salts. :devil:


----------



## Larkenfield

I miss soaking in a bathtub and reading at the same time. I used to do that for hours and be entirely refreshed. My current residence has a shower only, glad to have it, but it's not the same feeling of luxury. Showers are best with a lovely partner. OwO. The possibilities are endless and there's usually plenty of laughter... Don't forget to wash behind the ears. Lol.


----------



## Zofia

Larkenfield said:


> I miss soaking in a bathtub and reading at the same time. I used to do that for hours and be entirely refreshed. My current residence has a shower only, glad to have it, but it's not the same feeling of luxury. Showers are best with a lovely partner. OwO. The possibilities are endless and there's usually plenty of laughter... Don't forget to wash behind the ears. Lol.


*Thinks* 

Mother walks in...


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Zofia said:


> *Thinks*
> 
> Mother walks in...


Go on tell us what you really mean


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Shower, but the most important part for me is being clean.


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

On the inside, outside or both?


----------



## Red Terror

Shower. Why anyone would wish to marinate their body in a pool of their own filth is beyond me.


----------



## philoctetes

Like this


----------



## SixFootScowl

With gasoline. Seriously, when I was a teen we would clean grease and oil stains off our hands with gasoline.


----------



## Art Rock

Fritz Kobus said:


> With gasoline. Seriously, when I was a teen we would clean grease and oil stains off our hands with gasoline.


Really not a good idea, especially in the USA (where gasoline tends to have more carcinogenic aromatics than elsewhere, due to the abundance of cat crackers in refineries).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> Really not a good idea, especially in the USA (where gasoline tends to have more carcinogenic aromatics than elsewhere, due to the abundance of cat crackers in refineries).


Had lead in it in those days too. We got smarter and found simple dish soap does a remarkable job at cutting grease.

Of course I worked several years as a "pump jockey" in my teens and took in the gasoline aroma. My hands were always stained with oil and grease. As a child, my dad would fill up the car and I would stick my head out the window and take in the wonderful aroma.


----------

